
Show HN: Epic levels of tracking from a website - _Understated_
I was looking into alternative mail clients for Windows and came across a site called AddictiveTips [0] and was immediately shown their cookie and spying declaration.<p>I use UBlock Origin and block all third party cookies and empty my browser when it&#x27;s closed and I thought I had seen it all with newspapers taking the piss with their trackers but these people are showing an extreme level of contempt for visitors.<p>If I am to interpret them correctly, they want to save hundreds of cookies on my computer and pass my data to potentially dozens and dozens of third parties, some of which (in fact a fair few) duplicate the efforts of others.<p>WTH?<p>[0] - <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.addictivetips.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.addictivetips.com&#x2F;</a>
======
ChrisGranger
Wow, that is truly ridiculous. I've been a long-time browser of that
AddictiveTips, but with uBO and other tools removing the nasties, I'd never
noticed just how much _garbage_ that site is serving.

------
757362
How to Set Up Gmail in Outlook [https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/gmail-outlook-
settings/](https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/gmail-outlook-settings/)

Import Gmail to Outlook [https://support.office.com/en-us/article/import-
gmail-to-out...](https://support.office.com/en-us/article/import-gmail-to-
outlook-20fdb8f2-fed8-4b14-baf0-bf04b9c44bf7)

Google Chrome Browser Security by usb
[http://www.gbotstudent.com/chrome.html](http://www.gbotstudent.com/chrome.html)

Gmail Use a Security Key for 2-Step Verification
[https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/6103523?hl=en](https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/6103523?hl=en)

How To Make your Gmail Account More Secure
[http://www.tomsguide.com/faq/id-3704782/make-gmail-
account-s...](http://www.tomsguide.com/faq/id-3704782/make-gmail-account-
secure.html)

Windows 10 Configuration Tutorial by usb
[http://www.gbotstudent.com/win10.html](http://www.gbotstudent.com/win10.html)

